# The Fruitcakes Donkey Sanctuary Donations Page



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know we have been discussing charities on here recently and nothing got decided but last year on Motorhome Fruitcakes we rose a little bit of money to help the wonderful Donkey Sanctuary charity by selling window stickers.

The main centre is in Sidmouth in Devon and its a fantastic place to visit. They do wonderful work looking after Donkeys and Mules of all shapes and sizes. They have other centres around the UK as well as Ireland, Spain and Italy

You can visit and do a tour of the large Sanctuary at Sidmouth and its all free. Large car park with space for motorhomes. You can find out more here. http://www.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/

They even have webcams so you can watch them in the barn and around the Sanctuary. http://www.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/webcams Michelle spends hours just watching them.

Last year the Fruitcakes adopted Teddy (see below). He is partially blind and not in the best of health. The photo below was taken of him at Sidmouth this morning. Of course he is in the best place and will receive as much help, love and attention as he needs but the Sanctuary rely very much on our support. With that in mind this year on fruitcakes we have simply created a donation page.

I know a lot of you view the forum as guests and hopefully enjoy the laughs as do many others so you may have seen the thread about it. If not then here is the link. https://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefruitcakesdonks

We are hoping to raise £1000 and in the first hour or so yesterday evening we hit £160.

I know there are some much more important charities but its something thats dear to our hearts so if you can spare even a small amount then Teddy will be extremely grateful. 

Teddy at Sidmouth this morning


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

What is it with you and Donkeys?....
Will look over there after tea,
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Secretly I am trying to raise enough money to pack off that crazy Donkey at Flamborough where we go to Sidmouth so he will stop eating my Fridge vents, scooter and my pants when I bend down. Im not sure they would have ASBO Donkey though. He has plagued me all Christmas for three weeks. There is a row of caravans stored along the hedge and (I am not making this up) he would hide in the small gaps between the vans on a morning about the time he KNEW I would be taking the rubbish and then jump out on me. He would pick a different one each day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few more have come in so thank you very much.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the pictures!

It's a worthy cause, I'll drop by later and donate something.

Pity you can't take bales of hay.... 

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Imin

Once I can sort out who to donate to

Sandra


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like donkeys.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well Imin
> 
> Once I can sort out who to donate to
> 
> Sandra


Just follow the link in my first post Sandra and hit the donate button. Its dead easy.

Thanks everyone for looking and giving.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Love the pictures!
> 
> It's a worthy cause, I'll drop by later and donate something.
> 
> ...


I would expect so although when me and Tuggers went for a "lads day out"  we had to hand over our carrots.  I think they will feed them and distribute any gifts but they probably worry about peoples fingers going missing or feeding the sick ones the wrong stuff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have ponies, so understand the issues.

They can be so full of character, and mischievous, but you can also get a nasty injury if they lash out.

Feed is a major expense at this time of year, hopefully the funds are there for hay etc.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks once again everyone. Up to £280 now. Wonderful!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Well this a hard one Barry - 8 cans of Stella or a Teddy donation?

Teddy won easily
Well done mate


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

You are so persuasive Barry! Next time the Revenue threaten bankruptcy, will you set a page up for me!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Harrers said:


> You are so persuasive Barry! Next time the Revenue threaten bankruptcy, will you set a page up for me!!


I think it only works if your cute and cuddly (The Donks not me). Maybe you are. So ill have a go.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

He did not set up a page for me, so why you.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> He did not set up a page for me, so why you.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> cabby


Stick a tenner in the Donkey fund and I might!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the total now Baz?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> What's the total now Baz?


Up to £305 now Alan which is amazing. A long way to go to the target of £1000 but it was just a number I plucked from thin air. I posted it on www.wildcamping.co.uk and on Out and about live earlier as well. My computer threw a wobble though and it got posted 3 times on AOL. 

Thanks once again to everyone who has contributed. So very kind and generous.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Up to £305 now Alan which is amazing. A long way to go to the target of £1000 but it was just a number I plucked from thin air. I posted it on www.wildcamping.co.uk and on Out and about live earlier as well. My computer threw a wobble though and it got posted 3 times on AOL.
> 
> Thanks once again to everyone who has contributed. So very kind and generous.


Good stuff Barry, a worthy cause.

Try and get an IT professional to check your computer out. Or take your own advice and switch it off and then on again. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Sanctuary sent me a newsletter this morning if anyone wants some heart warming stuff to read

https://love.thedonkeysanctuary.org...457&trid=1e347182-4f96-4f4f-856d-71af5959c14d


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mines on its way

Soon 

Aldra


----------

